# Piggyback smokers



## joeworm77 (Oct 11, 2016)

I just wanted to say that if have never heard about piggyback smokers in Tennessee, you need to check them out. I was gonna buy a lang until I ran across these guys. I just ordered mine this evening. I can't wait. This is sprayed with high temp paint then baked in a huge oven then powder coated which gives it the shine. This one as you can see has a charcoal grill built on the front along with the smoker. If you contact them please tell him Joe Melton referred y'all. His prices is awesome. 













IMG_20161011_180602079.jpg



__ joeworm77
__ Oct 11, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like a nice smoker Joe!

Al


----------



## joeworm77 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thx al


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 12, 2016)

That's a nice smoker.

Congratulations.

  Ed


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 12, 2016)

Now that's  a real good looking smoker, Joe!!

Gary


----------

